
The FCC's Ajit Pai now openly mocking net neutrality protesters - LearnerHerzog
https://www.avclub.com/the-fccs-ajit-pai-now-openly-mocking-net-neutrality-pro-1821278546
======
thosakwe
It's so ironic, that it hurts. They honestly know exactly what they're doing,
and the impact that it could potentially have on the Internet... Yet treat it
like a joke.

I actually referenced this same video in my article: [https://thosakwe.com/an-
ode-to-net-neutrality/](https://thosakwe.com/an-ode-to-net-neutrality/)

------
OfficialJoeGG
The video they mention in the article of Ajit Pai isn't really "mocking" in my
opinion. It's more of the out of touch marketing that most companies get into.
It just so unfortunate that it completely skirts every issue most people have
with the word "can." You "can" still watch 'Game of Thrones', if you pay. You
"can" still 'gram food, if you pay. It's just a sad attempt to swindle
"internet people." The amount of tried manipulation is staggering, with the
dog and the notable pop culture references.

